# Muffler Delete, resonators?



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Hey guys

I have 250 miles on my 06 m6, and it sounds great! However, I'd like it to sound more intimidating than it already is. I used to have an 03 Mustang GT with no cats or mufflers. I didn't have long tubes, but it was pretty much an open exhaust and it was loud. I liked rumbleing around town pretty loud, but freeway travel SUCKED because of the drone! It was pretty bad and gave me a headache.

I'm thinking of having a local muffler shop remove the mufflers and weld pipes in place. I heard a sound clip for an 04', will a muffler delete on an 06' sound much different? What do you think of drone on the freeway with the windows up, and how should it cost to have them remove the mufflers? Basically I want someone to tell me if it is an intimidating sound  also what it's like at full throttle, normal cruising, etc.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have no cats, x-pipe, with mufflers. It's loud and mean as hell but there is a lot of drone. It doesn't really bother me to much b/c I just turn my music up. My whole set up cost me around $450.00.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

"...freeway travel SUCKED because of the drone! It was pretty bad and gave me a headache."


...you want to cut up your Goat to make it do the same thing?


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Maybe I should be more specific...I also had 4.10 gears in my Mustang...because of that, my car was at 2700 rpms doing 75. With the engine turning that fast it created a loud drone.

The GTO does 2000 rpms in 6th gear at 80. I'd also be leaving the cats and resonators on. Maybe it would be a little quieter when not pressing down the gas? 

I want it to sound mean I'm on the gas, but not drone when I'm driving calmly...possible?

I was hoping maybe someone had it done to theirs and could give me tell me about it a little...


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ricekiller said:


> Maybe I should be more specific...I also had 4.10 gears in my Mustang...because of that, my car was at 2700 rpms doing 75. With the engine turning that fast it created a loud drone.
> 
> The GTO does 2000 rpms in 6th gear at 80. I'd also be leaving the cats and resonators on. Maybe it would be a little quieter when not pressing down the gas?
> 
> ...





ok, :agree


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I did the Muffler delete and left the Resonators in
The drone isn't bad on the freeway I have no complaints
you can kind of Control her, Loud and hear her bark, or nice and smooth on the freeway in 6th gear

Ask Robert2000 he's heard my GOAT when She got loud!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I have an '05 w/ the muffler delete. It was the best mod I've done so far to ANY vehicle I've had. Drone at highway speeds is tame and nothing to worry about. This is how an LS2 should sound IMO. Leave the resonator and cats. G'luck and enjoy:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I have an '05 w/ the muffler delete. It was the best mod I've done so far to ANY vehicle I've had. Drone at highway speeds is tame and nothing to worry about. This is how an LS2 should sound IMO. Leave the resonator and cats. G'luck and enjoy:



That is exactly what I did. The sound is great and it only cost me $75.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I have an '05 w/ the muffler delete. It was the best mod I've done so far to ANY vehicle I've had. Drone at highway speeds is tame and nothing to worry about. This is how an LS2 should sound IMO. Leave the resonator and cats. G'luck and enjoy:


PA Goat - Haven't heard from you for a while. Still waiting for my car to come in. It just got off the ship in Cal. and is getting ready for final delivery to my dealer.

Lou -


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

here's a sound clip of my LS2 with the same exhaust mod you're talking about..

right click and save as, Please. 

PS dont pay any attention to the cam idle or the nitrous purge you may hear.  

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/2400C2FF-EC3D-4AE2-934C-48011EAFC0E8.htm


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Loubo said:


> PA Goat - Haven't heard from you for a while. Still waiting for my car to come in. It just got off the ship in Cal. and is getting ready for final delivery to my dealer.
> 
> Lou -


Sweet man. Unfortunately thats the SLOWEST train in the world. I think a team of donkies could drag it quicker. I went thourgh that wait last summer so good luck. I'll have my goat at the Faulkner show this Friday in West Chester.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*xaust note*

i put a borla cat back xaust with 5 inch tips, x pipe,mass air sensor,cai,dyno tune programmed into my preditor and it sounds awsome,loud when u get on it but very forgiving at highway speeds.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> here's a sound clip of my LS2 with the same exhaust mod you're talking about...


Love that race car style idle. Awesome. Did that mod require anything else -- such as a tune? Thought I read something somewhere that a muffler delete could upset the backpressure and cause all kinds of havoc with the MAF sensor, etc.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Love that race car style idle. Awesome. Did that mod require anything else -- such as a tune? Thought I read something somewhere that a muffler delete could upset the backpressure and cause all kinds of havoc with the MAF sensor, etc.



Nasty rumors!!! If you leave the stock piping, cats and resonator I do not think BP is an issue. I have had ZERO problems with my MAF or throwing codes, etc. The only thing I got from this mod is an AMAZING sounding LS2. 

....which is unfortunately for sale.................
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7629


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Did muffler swap, Flowmaster Super 40's, stock tips. Sounds incredible, and no drone with these muffs.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I did the muff delete. WOW way too much! It sounded like a 1965 Ford F-100with open headers. And the popping on decel was unbearable. I actually felt embarresed. Everyone was looking like there was something wrong with my car. Dont get me wrong, a mod like this would be great at like a cruise night or to show so people how mean your car sounds (it sound mean as hell) but not for daily driving. I quickly welded my mufflers back on. oh yeah, it did not throw any codes or any thing it was just way too loud and un-refined. IMO


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

Interesting...I think I would not want something raspy definately...



I heard from someone on this forum there were Walker Dynomax Mufflers that made this sound mean, but took out the raspiness. I tried to find where I could order these online...but no luck. Any help?



On a second note, Midas offered to put Flowmasters on it for $400  I'm not sure about that though...


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a "bolt on" aftermarket muffler. Just like the ones that come stock but a little bit louder. Havent found one yet, has anyone?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

That guy is ripping you off! $400, Jesus! I think I got mine done for $280 and I paid extra to have them sent over the same day! Good luck with whatever you decide!:cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If I remember right go to jegs.com and they should have the dynomax mufflers available. It has been a while since I looked in their catalog, but I am pretty sure that they are selling them.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I actually found a catalog and there are two types listed 4'' round bullet varying in price from 33.99 to 39.99 and a 5" bullet varying from 37.99 to 59.99. The price of the muffler depends on the length and also the inlet/outlet size.


----------

